# Passenger Air Bag Sensor Light



## dblake (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a new 2015 Murano and have noticed when I start the vehicle the passenger air bag sensor light says that the air bag is off when I have a passenger. It appears that this needs to get corrected to assure the passenger's air bag is operating. Any one else notice this?


----------



## monagland (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, friend, you can use CONSULT 3 to diagnosis your car, and according to the fault code to check and repair your car.


----------



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

If the passenger is not properly seated the light will go and stay on. Mine will recycle at the first stop light and go off. If you wait till the passenger is in and seated or start the car first and then let them sit it should not go on. We lemon lawed our 14 pathfinder because the light would never turn off. By the time they figured out what it was (weight sensor on seat had a short) It had been in 7 times and the lawyer said no fix,new car. Right now our 15 murano platinum is in because all the power steering fluid is gone and car can not turn the wheel


----------

